# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Rich Walker

## Airicist

Managing director at Shadow Robot Company LTD.

Director and leader of Care at Home using Intelligent Robotic Omni-functional Nodes (CHIRON Project)

linkedin.com/in/walkerrich

----------


## Airicist

Smithsonian Channel's THE INCREDIBLE BIONIC MAN - Richard Walker, Engineer Shadow Robot Company

Published on Oct 12, 2013




> Join Mike Gambino in an interview with Richard Walker, one of the lead engineers of The Shadow Robot Company, responsible for the creation of THE INCREDIBLE BIONIC MAN.

----------


## Airicist

Rich Walker, MD of the Shadow Robot Company

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> Our Managing Director, Rich Walker, talks us through what the Sahdow Robot Company does.

----------


## Airicist2

Rich Walker, Shadow Robot - What are these new robots going to do for me

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> World's Top 50 Innovators Series 2017
> Rich Walker, CEO, Shadow Robot
> Robotics and Artificial Intelligence session
> Codex Talk: What are these new robots going to do for me?

----------

